# Yuzu/Kumquat Salt Bars



## toxikon (Jan 2, 2017)

My first attempt at a salt bar! I think they turned out really nicely and the smell is heavenly.

80% CO
20% OO

20% SF
50% fine sea salt
29% lye concentration

Coloured with TD and BB micas. Scented with a mixture of BB Kumquat and Yuzu.


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 2, 2017)

Very nice indeed!  Great shade of blue and nice smooth texture.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 2, 2017)

Those look fantastically smooth. Nice!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 2, 2017)

They turned out lovely. Pretty color.


----------



## toxikon (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## redhead1226 (Jan 2, 2017)

Very nice!  Love how smooth. I'll assume that's a cavity mold? Or did you cut them?


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 2, 2017)

Looks great.  Congratulations!

Did the FO stick?  How much did you use ppo?
I find Yuzu needs to be used with a heavy hand in CP soap but it could be my supplier..


----------



## toxikon (Jan 2, 2017)

I used my cavity molds, yes! Unmolding was a breeze.

I'll report back on how the scent holds, I just unmolded today.

I used 3oz (1.5 of each) in 2 lbs of oils.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 3, 2017)

Very handsome soaps!


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 3, 2017)

These are absolutely beautiful!  I use a very similar recipe and love it.  Nice work!


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 3, 2017)

Those are just lovely!


----------



## newbie (Jan 4, 2017)

Pretty Robin's Egg blue! Your bars look perfect.


----------



## dcornett (Jan 6, 2017)

Very pretty!!


----------



## vedwards (Jan 6, 2017)

Those look fantastic!!!


----------



## toxikon (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks everyone! I keep grabbing a bar to sniff as I walk by them, can't wait to give them a try in a few weeks.


----------



## traderbren (Jan 6, 2017)

Very nice! I also use cavity molds for salt bars, and unmolding is fabulous, isn't it?


----------



## toxikon (Jan 6, 2017)

traderbren said:


> Very nice! I also use cavity molds for salt bars, and unmolding is fabulous, isn't it?



Yes, it was great! And I love how uniform the bar sizes are. Lovelovelove my silicone molds.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 8, 2017)

You've inspired me to make some salt bars. I've only made them once in my soaping life but loved them. Yours are lovely


----------



## toxikon (Jan 9, 2017)

Sonya-m said:


> You've inspired me to make some salt bars. I've only made them once in my soaping life but loved them. Yours are lovely



Glad to hear!! They were actually surprisingly easy, I'll definitely be making more.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jan 9, 2017)

Love love love this serenity color. Just like I'm under the water, hearing muffled sound, and all is quiet and peaceful. And of course I'm wearing a life jacket or in a swim ring, or hold on a life buoy.


----------



## GreenAcreHomestead (Jan 13, 2017)

Cereberal Infartction... what is "20% SF"?


----------



## toxikon (Jan 13, 2017)

GreenAcreHomestead said:


> Cereberal Infartction... what is "20% SF"?



Superfat!


----------



## christost7 (Jan 14, 2017)

Very nice looking, congrats!
Never made a salt bar but I am itching to try it...
How and when do you use the salt?
Is it 50% of the total oil weight?


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 14, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> Looks great.  Congratulations!
> 
> Did the FO stick?  How much did you use ppo?
> I find Yuzu needs to be used with a heavy hand in CP soap but it could be my supplier..



BB Kumquat is lovely and sticks really well, one of my favourite FOs. Yuzu doesn't stick, at least that's my experience. Mine was purchased from Aussie soap supplies.

OP, they are lovely looking soaps!
I've been trying out brine soaps in the past year and I have to say I'm in love. Not so much with true salt bars because of high CO% but with brine soaps, I'm able to use my regular recipe.


----------



## GreenAcreHomestead (Jan 14, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Superfat!




Hahaha!! Of course! Why in the world did that one not click with me. LOL Thanks!!


----------



## toxikon (Jan 14, 2017)

christost7 said:


> Very nice looking, congrats!
> Never made a salt bar but I am itching to try it...
> How and when do you use the salt?
> Is it 50% of the total oil weight?



I added the salt at light trace, then poured at medium/heavy trace to make sure the salt would stay suspended throughout the bars. And 50% of oil weight.  You can go all the way up to 100% if you like!


----------



## toxikon (Jan 25, 2017)

Just wanted to share that I tried out this soap tonight and holy cow, I'm in love! As soon as it touched water it erupted into big bubbles and thick lather. My hands feel clean but not too dry. And the smell is still beautiful. I think I might make another batch this weekend!


----------



## Luviesmom (Jan 29, 2017)

Great job! Such smooth looking salt bars!


----------

